# Owens Corning Architectural Shingle Recall



## cliffykat (Jun 5, 2005)

Do any of you know of a recall for ownes corning ar shingles? I have been having lots of problems with my "40yr" roof that is actually only 17yrs old. I have shingles splitting and falling off. It was hinted to me that my shingles had been recalled by a gentleman who came out to replace a few shingles for me. I live in southern NH and would like to know if there is any sort of recourse I may have with owens corning about this situation. Thanks in advance for any help here.
Kathy

P.S. Please sign the Ovarian cancer awareness stamp petition online. I am a six yr. survivor working on my third go around with this nasty disease.

http://www.petitiononline.com/ovca2005/petition.html


----------

